# More art! Crikey!



## The Mad Jester (Jun 14, 2006)

Alright, alright. I was recently nagged to post some newer art. If only I got nagged more to update my bloody website.. or redo it. Both! One day, soon. 

Anyway, here are some recent works:





This did not originally start as a 'horse' -if so, I would have made the top snout larger and more profoud - but in the end I decided to just call it 'plague horse', and perhaps link it to the horse of pestilence via the four horses of the apocalypse. Who knows. 





No idea. Just a doodle.





It was a bad night. I think. I don't remember!





'Kindreds', I decided to call this.





Hey, look! Color! ..sorta. Very much in-progress commission, been struggling with what to put in the white empty space beneath the head.

Thanks for looking! 

+ Sarah


----------



## Becky (Jun 14, 2006)

Totally and utterly impressive.... the first and last are especially awesome!!!!


----------



## Arch (Jun 14, 2006)

very good...... you have a tallent :thumbup:


----------



## The Mad Jester (Jun 16, 2006)

Ah, thank you very much. =) I must admit, Becky, that I am most happy with the first one m'self. Took long enough at least.


----------



## Becky (Jun 18, 2006)

It totally kicks ass bud!


----------



## duncanp (Jun 20, 2006)

Fantastic :thumbup:

do u mind if i colour the second one using Photoshop?


----------



## photo gal (Jun 20, 2006)

Definite talent here!  : )


----------

